# #2 of the Executive series plus bonus shooter and video



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys this is #2 of the Executive series design. I've taken my favorite pieces from all y'alls shooters here on our forum and put these together. It's an absolute dream to hold and pleasure to shoot. I mean really great to shoot. Balanced to a T and super easy to be really accurate with. Very accurate slingshots. It's a little different from the Fat Daddy, wider and more rounded handle and also its thinner plus a few other tweaks and mods. Sanded to 2000 it's olive wood,padauk,plastic spacers and aluminum. I love shooting this design. I had to make a miniature one for my 7 yr old son to shoot. He loves it. Hope y'all enjoy it. Also some of the pics of the smaller one were taken before I put the band grooves on the fork tips. Heres a video and pics.Thanks guys, Doug
#2 of the Executive series. Slingshot DougDynasty: 



Here's the smaller one


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I wish I knew how to take better pictures and had a better camera than my phone . The colors sure don't pop like they do in real life


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Just amazing. Truly jaw dropping works You have accomplished Doug.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Love pairs. Really love pairs for father and son. These two are really well done. When he's puts it down (in a month or two) snatch it up, clean it up, and stash it. He will have others, but someday he will really appreciate HIS from this pair. So after you win SOTM just send yours to me, I'll clean it up and stash it.........you know........for the boy.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice pair of shooters there, Dirty Hand Doug!!!!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very well done!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

gorgeous man. that thing does scream "fit like a glove" ergonomics too. would love to try it out!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

those are two beauty doug! you do some fine work!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Watching your style evolve is great fun  This shooter looks fantastic!  Way to go!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Dude... You make some of the best stuff.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Dang that mini one is killer! I am a big fan of those bulb palm swells, they really take down the pressure in the meat of the hand.

Great work man and your images are perfect, no need to fancy photography. If you want a quick tip, find some open shade when you take them so you don't get crazy contrast on your wood grain. Softlight is your friend.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

I have no words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW just WOW 
Cheerio


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Magnificent Doug!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice! really looks like a very comfortable shooter!

And I like the colours a lot! - Keep ´em coming!

Kind regards,

Be


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

A lot of details, superb work.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. I appreciate all your comments. I keep trying to learn from all y'all and get better. This is the best forum,so much inspiration and such great talented members. Thank yall very much


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Runnin outta adjectives to describe your work Doug!!!! Unreal Bud! Simply AWESOME!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

WOW What a sweet shooter that is ~~I really like that one ...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That sling is astounding, Doug...


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Snazzy!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

That is NOT a slingshot. That is a jeweler's masterpiece! Geez you bettered yourself AGAIN. What a doozie....rad lamination style...super cool. Hats off to you, an SS jeweler.

I would hate myself if I ever got a fork hit with this masterpiece.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very, very sweet!!! :thumbsup:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

great shooters Doug


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

Beautiful work DD !


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Just wanted to let you know, that you´re awesome Doug! 

Please don´t stop making these beautys!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

those are something to behold!


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

More and more professional ! !


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

U guys are the best! I sure appreciate yall for real


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

beautiful!

jazz


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Without touching that fork i can tell it's a great shooting piece. Excellent design and your usual spectacular craftsmanship, Doug. Awesome. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice work Doug! Those are a couple gems right there!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

What should I say.... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Soooo nice, Doug...... You're pretty awesome, you know that?

Never know it by lookin at you, :neener: hehehe... Seriously though! You're almost as bad as me with this presentation thing! why is it we wait until like the day before "Extreme Personal Maintenance Day" to make our show 'n tell vids showcasin our work?!?!?!? Hahahaha It's gorgeous work my good friend!Sooo nice...


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Amazing work !


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

way too beautiful for words

Rick


----------

